# injured baby dove



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

I found a indured dove yesterday when i got off work, he/she was sitting under a tree at the exit. He cant walk everything else is working fine except his legs he can move the top half of legs but from the joint down is non-functionable. He can't eat by himself i believe so i am feeding him bird formula. Found him yesterday first chance I have had to be online is now. Thanks for any help .


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Robert,

What kind of dove is it? I have found several collated dove fledgelings in that condition due to a lack of calcium. Their beaks feel soft. They all recovered after receiving two drops of calcium syrup daily for about a week.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Robert,

Are both legs the same, or is there actually an obvious injuryin one or the other? Perhaps this is a disease or lack of calcium. Do you have an avian vet?

What are the poops looking like (color, consistancy) and is there any swelling on wings or legs? How about inside the beak, does it look clean and pink or are there any lesions..any odors?

...last but not least, how is the birds appetite?


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

it looks to b a mourning dove, brown with white tips on lower tail feathers. I have checked for injurie's there is none that i can detect no swelling. Its both legs. When ever i put my finger at its toes and push the feet towards its chest the toes close but not from the bird trying. His poops are firm white and brown coloring. He is very active. Walks around the box with his wings lol. I have a heating pad in with him in 1 corner so if he needs heat he knows where to go. The beak looks perfectly fine no lesions smells, but it is soft but thought may have been from being a baby. He is almost fully feathered except his head where they almost grown in. The only avian vet is in atlanta (that i know of) which I can't get down to til Monday (car is in shop  ). It is seperated from my other birds incase it could be contagious. Thanks for the help


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Definitely try the calcium syrup...especially since both Cynthia, and I mentioned it.


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

Here is 2 pics incase i am wrong about the breed.

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2732166370053266893kZXdYD

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2909340970053266893LdDdRb?vhost=pets

his eye is closed cause of the flash.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

hi Anarrowescape,



Looks like an Adult Mourning Dove to me...maybe a young Adult, but not a Baby or Juvenile anyway.


Might have strained/sprained his Legs...might have gotten some general blunt trauma...


You say you are feeding him...what do you mean?

Do you mean he is eating on his own, and you are providing Seeds?

Or do you mean you are force feeding him somehow?


Anyway, if he is eating on his own and pooping alright...that is of course very good...!


No 'yellow' or hints of yellow in his Urates?


His Left Wing looks a little 'off'...who knows, he may have bounced off a Windshield and muddled on from there for the time being.


Some soft cloth,. like an old Tee-Shirt would be preferable to wood shavings...and or toss the shavings, and set a white Towell for the bottom, and a soft rumpled cloth ( Cotton Tee-Shirt or similar) for a soft laying place if he likes. You will be able to see the poops much better this way also.


He is drinking on his own alright?



Otherwise, golly, I dunno...just wait and see...warmth, safety, food, water...peace...and some time...

Once he is feeling better, he will be almost impossible to contain without him 'exploding' and thrashing himself against the inside of whatever he is being kept in...so, be advised...a 'Box' is much better than a Cage in that respect...and if you want, cut some several smallish 25 Cent Piece size holes down lowish around his Eye level so he can see out...he will appreciate that...and still feel safe knowing he is 'in' something no one can see him in...!

They are VERY shy...


Best wishes..!


Phil
l v


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

K i got some calciboost is it ok to put it in kaytee bird formula mix or should it be given seperate with water? thanks


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

sorry phil i did not see your reply. He won't eat on his own. I am giving him kaytee formula, he is how ever drinking on his own. The seed dish hasn't been touched. I will put a cotton towel under him if thats ok. The seed he has is like smalls seeds a dove mix i got for my white dove. I don't believe there was any yellow in his poop i will wait til he poops on towel and will let ya know. The reason he is laying on his wing, is cause he flaps around the box then stops and lays on his side cause he cant stand. When I had him in my hands flat on his chest his wings was both in normal position his feet was also infront of him. If ya need to know anything else lemme know


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Robert, it sure is nice to hear from you again. It has been a long time.

Your dove looks like a young juvenile to me. It may have collided with something and the lower part of its legs are possibly sore or it could be from a calcium deficiency like Cynthia and Treesa said. As far as I know it won't hurt to give him the calcium in the Kaytee.

He may benefit from being put on a towel rolled up into a donut shape to fit his body. This could provide relief to his legs.

Hope all your birds are doing well and don't be a stranger.


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey Maggie, Yeah I ain't online much anymore . But when something involving a bird happens where else can i get advice as good as this place . I will put towel around him may help stop with the flapping. My birds are good except 1 of my lahores. He has a broken wing, I got it bandaged up in position with no movement on it so it can set back in place. Not sure what happened walked in 1 morning to feed water and she was on the ground with her wing dragging. Should be ok when i lived in ireland i had to do it with pigeons i would find in belfast (ferals). She is eating and drinking fine though gonna wait bout 3 weeks til take the bandage off. (I think her mate got a little bit freaky)

I will keep you posted on the dove


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Anarrowescape said:


> sorry phil i did not see your reply. He won't eat on his own. I am giving him kaytee formula, he is how ever drinking on his own. The seed dish hasn't been touched. I will put a cotton towel under him if thats ok. The seed he has is like smalls seeds a dove mix i got for my white dove. I don't believe there was any yellow in his poop i will wait til he poops on towel and will let ya know. The reason he is laying on his wing, is cause he flaps around the box then stops and lays on his side cause he cant stand. When I had him in my hands flat on his chest his wings was both in normal position his feet was also infront of him. If ya need to know anything else lemme know



Hi Anarrowescape, 



I'd say, unless there is reason to think he had been starving, just let him coast a day or two with no feeding from you, and see if he gets into pecking his Seeds...( the Towell on the Box bottom will make it easier to see if he is eating or scattering his Seeds, too...)


If he is not eating willingly, force feeding him, especially as he is a Dove, would be pretty stressful for him, maybe extrememly stressful, given their temprement.


If he had been pooping from the onset of getting him, then he had been eating prior, and if they feel scared or upset ( they may not 'look' any different if they do!) he will not want to eat...so, force feeding him in effect, might be interfering with his feeling secure and safe enough to eat on his own.


Does he seem underweight or emaciated at all?

Anyway, yea, for sure, do the Towell thing so you can count and inspect the Poops reliably...and see Seeds better, and let us know if you see any hints of 'yellow' in the Urates or any wierd curdled Urates...or as may be...


Good luck..!

Phil
l v


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

On break from work, there is no poops on the towel and no seeds scattered. Still trying to fly tho getting movement in his legs. When he tries to fly now he is kicking his legs forward trying to stand on em.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well...see what there is to report come evening...


Best, 

Phil
lv


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Robert,

Good to see you here again. Thanks for assisting this dove. 

Terry


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

There was poop tonight, little bit runny white and green coloring. I believe his tail is injured when I went to change his water I realized he was sitting on it and tail is swollen slightly with redness no blood tho. He is able to kick his legs forward but not stand which could possible be a balance issue with his tail.... I will get a pic of his tail tomorrow after work so you can see what I mean. I believe he is pecking at the seed there was some laying around the dish (not 100% sure tho due to the flapping). I can't think of anything else will keep ya posted. 


And hey Terry


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

He is actually eating food when I watched him he sat on the food dish and started eating more poop same texture and coloring. He only has 3 big feathers on his tail then a couple of lower feathers.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi anarrowescape, 



Look him over very carefully, and see if you find any small scabs, punctures or other injurys...missing Tail Feathers commonly result from Cat or Dog predation attempts...or, can result from being hit from behind by a Car.

Cover his Head with your palm, or, some small soft Cloth, and it will be easier to handle him.


If he seems to have been injured by an Animal, it might be good to have him on some antibiotics for a while.

He might have been somewhat ill for some time, maybe Coccidiosis or some other enteric troubles...too. Can you get a fecal analysis from any local Avian Vets?



Glad to hear he is eating..!


Phil
l v


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

He is actually doing pretty good now except the fact he still cant walk eating drinking by himself I use to have to hold him near the water for him to drink now he gets it by himself. He is trying to walk flapping his wings as he kicks his legs. There is no cuts on him anywhere search him over good. The poops are now alot firmer same color. I dont know if the color is normal or abnormal. He dont mind being held. Try to handle little so he dont get use to humans. Can't get to vets til car is fixed at the min i am stuck cycling to work and at 5am its pretty cold lol. Will try and get parents to bring me on monday first thing. Thanks for all the advice so far


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

more good news, the dove is doing good he is starting to walk. Not 100% but he walks about 2 feet then falls over . Howlong after he gets full use of his legs will he b releasable? thanks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Anarrowescape said:


> more good news, the dove is doing good he is starting to walk. Not 100% but he walks about 2 feet then falls over . Howlong after he gets full use of his legs will he b releasable? thanks


If I read the posts here correctly, this bird is also missing quite a few feathers .. yes?? If so, it really should be kept until all the feathers are back in and in good condition. I think this bird probably has a couple of things going on with it, so I would not rush to release it. JMO ..

Terry


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

in no rush to release him, I will keep him aslong as he needs help. I just dont want him getting use to humans since I know he will be getting released some day. What does JMO mean? Plus I have a dog and 2 cats that want to get him but in seperate areas. Another question will he beable to find food for himself or will he need a constant food supply outside for him?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Anarrowescape said:


> more good news, the dove is doing good he is starting to walk. Not 100% but he walks about 2 feet then falls over .



Hi anarrowescape, 



Well, excellent...! Good news indeed!





> Howlong after he gets full use of his legs will he b releasable? thanks



Once he 'seems' normal again all tolled...Leg wise and eating well wise, able to fly wise, then...another Month would be prudent, or at least two or three weeks, during which time he would need to be free flying indoors, and no cage. You need to know he does fly well...going from floor to high places in five or six Wing beats, you need to know he is strong and does not labor to fly instantly and fast.


Once he is feeling better, he will thrash himself into injury or death if in a cage anyway...


Spray adhesive ( or honey water, once it gets tacky, then it washes off easy later ) paper towells or other thin paper on the Windows if need be so he does not mistake them for flyable aperatures...or do something anyway, so it is not 'clear' glass.


Then, once he is ready, just open the door to the outside, and stand away, sit and relax and watch...and he will go 'like a Rocket'...


Phil
l v


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Anarrowescape said:


> in no rush to release him, I will keep him aslong as he needs help. I just dont want him getting use to humans since I know he will be getting released some day. What does JMO mean? Plus I have a dog and 2 cats that want to get him but in seperate areas. Another question will he beable to find food for himself or will he need a constant food supply outside for him?



Hi Robert .. JMO=Just My Opinion ..

The bird appears old enough to me to be fine with finding food and water for itself once released. Thank you again for helping this dove!

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Anarrowescape said:


> in no rush to release him, I will keep him aslong as he needs help. I just dont want him getting use to humans since I know he will be getting released some day. What does JMO mean? Plus I have a dog and 2 cats that want to get him but in seperate areas. Another question will he beable to find food for himself or will he need a constant food supply outside for him?




Hi Anarrowescape, 



If you keep an eye out for places you see Dove grazing...you could consider to release him there when the time comes.


I doubt he will have become used to humans in any way which would not instantly be forgotten once he is released, and outdoors flying again.


Epecially if you are 'just' providing basic care and feed and water, and not insisting he eat out of your hand or anything...


I have one here, who was an adolesent, got Cat mauled pretty bad...came through it alright, has one bad Foot he had before the Cat mauling...anyway, three weeks or so in-a-box with small look-out holes...four weeks or so free fly ( he flew badly at first, terribly, was still missing lots of Feathers, but had got to the 'thrashing' stage in the Box, so...I elected to see how he'd do free rove in here)


And he has done well...he is small, sgraggely looking and VERY fierce if anyone else, Pigeon or Dove gets near him when he is at a Seed Bowl.

He will retreat, but wow he is fierce at showing them he is not shy to peck agressively, lunging at them and pecking them or pecking 'at' them, and happy to Wing slap the heck out of them.

No one bothers him now..! The Pigeon will approach him and sort of bully him aside, but the Pigeons also retreat, startled at how fierce he is, then they think about it some more, and bully their way in, and he flys off.


He used to be so timid..!


Not now!


Anyway, he will just barely tolerate being within three feet of me...and if I look at him even just a little, he usually, instantly flys off...but lately he will sometimes just 'freeze' and be poised to take off, but stay and see if I forget he is there, which I obligingly do.


Yet, when I first got him, I handled him a lot, steady'd him so he could peck Seeds and drink Water...he 'seemed' so 'tame' in his way, delicate, friendly.


Oh boy did THAT come to a screaching halt once he was feeling better..!


Lol...


Phil
l v


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

lol phil sounds like you got a fighter there . yeah i keep the contact to a minimum. I believe this was my first wild dove so happy its survived . there is a pack of doves that feed out back so thats good. Wont be on for couple of days will let you know how its going when i am back on .


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Here is a picture of the little one when he was still in his 'sweet phase'...( I can post images again! Yippeee!) 

So gentle and appreciative...we'd have meals on a towell on my lap...letting him feel safe to eat, encouraging him to eat...


He'd had 20 odd Stitches for the various larger open bite wounds, and the several smaller ones we left be and they healed up fine. He'd lost a lot of Feathers, had no Tail feathers left...what a little cutie...such a sweet face.

I am very proud of him...and how he is confident now to be assertive, and reasonable and is a very agile indoor flier, zooming fast here or there, turning fast corners, landing with grace, and able to take off like a Rocket.


Phil
l v


----------

